# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Jelly Belly

## Abi

*Jelly Belly's Game!*
Next up, is Jelly Belly..



BOXES LEFT:
8   9   *12*   16   20

What box do you want as your own?

----------


## Abigail

Hmmmmmmm I think I'll have box number 12 please.

----------


## Abi

ok, What 5 boxes do you want to open first?

----------


## Abigail

I have 1, 3, 7, 11 and 13 
.............

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: Â£50
Box 3: 10p
Box 7: Â£75,000
Box 11: Â£100
Box 13: 1p*



_Bankers Offer: Â£12,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Abigail

4 blues gone already  :Smile: 
NO DEAL

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Abigail

Well I had prime numbers first so now I think I'll have multiples of two.
2, 4 and 6 please

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£250
Box 4: 50p
Box 6: Â£15,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£16,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Abigail

That's a good offer. Board still looks good so its a no deal  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Abigail

5, 10 and 15 I think.
.............

----------


## Abi

*Box 5: Â£3000
Box 10: Â£750
Box 15: Â£5000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£21,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Abigail

Hmmmmmmmm good offer but I'm after the 250k
No deal  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

What ae your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Abigail

17, 19 and 21 please
..............................

----------


## Abi

*Box 17: Â£100,000
Box 19: Â£5
Box 21: Â£35,000*



_Bankers Offer: STICK Â£21,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Abigail

I was doing so well...
Still got the 250k and the 50k though.
So it's a NO DEAL

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Abigail

14, 18 and 21
..................

----------


## Abi

You've already opened box 21, can you pick another one please?

----------


## Abigail

Okey dokey then. Box 22.........

----------


## Abi

*Box 14: Â£10
Box 18: Â£500
Box 22: Â£10,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£66,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Meh

Waaaaaaaaa. All the blues nearly gone! Go for the 250k!

----------


## Abigail

ooohhhh Â£66,000. That would make me 3rd. 
But if I lose the Â£250,000 in the next round it'll be a big fall. 

I'm gona gamble. 

NO DEAL

----------


## Abi

What are final 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Abigail

I'm gona get the 250k. 
What would I do with 250k  :Ponder:

----------


## Abigail

I'm going to go for 9, 16 and 20.
Please don't reveal the 250k  :Cool:

----------


## Abi

*Box 9: Â£20,000
Box 16: Â£50,000
Box 20: Â£1000*



The banker has had to consult Deb's Game in order to decide what to offer you at this point. At this point, Debs that the 250k and the 10p, and was offered 120k.

Therefore, as your blue is slightly higher...

_Bankers Offer: Â£125,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Meh

Gamble! Gamble! Gamble! Gamble!

----------


## Abigail

Oh gosh, Â£125,000. That would put me at the top of the leader board  :Smile: 

I think I'll take the Â£125k.

I'd love to gamble but if I did and lost I'd end up with a quid. 

So I'll DEAL  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Abi

*Jelly Belly leaves with Â£125,000!!*
(You wait till Debs reads this, she'll be gutted!  :Rotfl:  )

Congratulations!

If you had gone on, you would have been offered a swap. Would you have taken the swap or not?

----------


## Meh

> Oh gosh, Â£125,000. That would put me at the top of the leader board 
> 
> I think I'll take the Â£125k.
> 
> I'd love to gamble but if I did and lost I'd end up with a quid. 
> 
> So I'll DEAL


I'd have gambled. 250k - double what you've taken.

----------


## Abigail

Urrm I don't know. Probably not because that would be tempting fate.

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by jelly belly
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, Â£125,000. That would put me at the top of the leader board 
> 
> I think I'll take the Â£125k.
> 
> I'd love to gamble but if I did and lost I'd end up with a quid. 
> 
> ...


I'll probably kick myself when I find out whats in my box

----------


## Abi

If you hadn't have taken the swap, like you just said, you would have won.............





..............











...............










..............














..............









.........

*Â£1!*

Congratulations!  :Cheer:

----------


## Pinkbanana

well done!!!! :Cheer:  

You played a fantastic game!  :Bow:

----------


## Abigail

Wahey! Top of the table
 :Lol:  I beat the banker, I beat the banker  :Lol:

----------


## Meh

Well done! I'd have gambled and come out with Â£1  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jojo

> Well done! I'd have gambled and come out with Â£1


I would have aswell TM - I would have come with nothing and gone with.....Â£1 lol

Great game JB!! Well done!!

----------


## Abigail

> Well done! I'd have gambled and come out with Â£1


 :Rotfl:  

That's made my day  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Debs

:Angry:  you knocked me off the top spot!!! YOU SHOULD HAVE GAMBLED  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

Well Done Jelly Belly

----------


## Abigail

> you knocked me off the top spot!!! YOU SHOULD HAVE GAMBLED 
> 
> Well Done Jelly Belly


I should've  :Lol:  :Moonie:   :Lol:  

Will anybody beat me??  :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

One good thing has come out of all this the lovely DEBS is off the hit list. Guess who is now top of the list :Ninja:  




















*W A T C H    Y O U R     BACK*

----------


## Abigail

> One good thing has come out of all this the lovely DEBS is off the hit list. Guess who is now top of the list 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W A T C H    Y O U R     BACK*


I nearly wet myself with laughter when I read that  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> One good thing has come out of all this the lovely DEBS is off the hit list. Guess who is now top of the list 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W A T C H    Y O U R     BACK*
> ...


Its funny now but you wont be laughing when Kaths Hit Squad pushes you into the freezer at Tescos

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by jelly belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alan45
> ...


Is somebody upset that I've taken the top spot? 
Anyway, I don't shop at Tesco  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

Alans just jealous, aren't ya?  :Stick Out Tongue:  

 :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

> Well done! I'd have gambled and come out with Â£1


Me too.. I wouldn't have swapped either and end up with a quid.. I want to be in the 10p club.. can't wait for my game

----------


## Behemoth

C H E C K E D     T H I S     G A M E

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jelly belly
> ...



Well Sainsburys   or M and S or Morrisons or LIDLs we will find you :Ninja:   :Stick Out Tongue:  























Hahahhahahahahaahahaha

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Congratulations JB...you dealed at exactly the right time and your top of the leaderboard, well done!  :Clap:

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by jelly belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alan45
> ...



I'm scared now...  :Crying:  Maybe I'll have to get a bodyguard  :Ninja:  
How many people should I be looking out for?

----------


## Chris_2k11

oh god theres no way i'm gonna be able to beat any of yous

----------


## Abigail

> oh god theres now way i'm gonna be able to beat any of yous


You never know. We all thought Alan was unbeatable with Â£100k ... seems we were wrong  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

Is that ip up for grabs as that will definitly be the one i end up with. Well Done JB.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jelly belly
> ...


It doesn't matter were you hide miss jelly bean CTU have serfilance camera's everywhere, and I'm very good at hiding behind lamposts.  Be afraid!! BE VERY AFRAID that money is mine to fund "The get Chloe out into the field with Jack to kick A$$ Fund"  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by jelly belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alan45
> ...


Well if you're very very _very_ nice to me I _might_ lend you some of my winnings. 
What's CTU?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What do you mean you might give me some of you're winnings I want all of it. I only got 10p and I spent it on a virtual fredo bar.  :Rotfl:  As for not knowing what CTU is.  How very dare you it's the Counter Terrorist Unit. *Chloe can't believe they let non 24 fans take part in this game* and for that you getting double doesage of pain  :EEK!:   :Ninja:

----------


## Abbie

What a great game, no one is ever going to beat you now

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Abbie you're up next babes when's you're game.

----------


## Abbie

> Abbie you're up next babes when's you're game.


 :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe, I cant wait its tomorrow  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abigail

> What do you mean you might give me some of you're winnings I want all of it. I only got 10p and I spent it on a virtual fredo bar.  As for not knowing what CTU is.  How very dare you it's the Counter Terrorist Unit. *Chloe can't believe they let non 24 fans take part in this game* and for that you getting double doesage of pain


Well that's your fault if you decided to buy a freddo. Every penny counts you know. 

How much would you require? I could lend you all of it at a rate of 25% interest per month. You could pay me back when you've got the money  :Smile:

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'Brien
> 
> 
> Abbie you're up next babes when's you're game.
> 
> 
>  hehe, I cant wait its tomorrow


Chloe's only asking cos she's wanting to stake out your place with the CTU while you play your game.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chloe O'Brien
> ...


 :EEK!:  how could you say such a thing. Abbie don't listen to her I am only asking so I can be online to cheer you on. Thinking I would stalk out you're house never, but I do like the colour you're bedrooms painted.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

lmao, well my game is soon and what colour is my bedroom then?

----------


## Abigail

> lmao, well my game is soon and what colour is my bedroom then?


What  time  is  your  game????

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> lmao, well my game is soon and what colour is my bedroom then?


That is classified information, you never know who is lurking around spying.  I could tell you but then I would have to kill you. And I'd rather wait until I get the 250k of you first  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> lmao, well my game is soon and what colour is my bedroom then?
> 
> 
> That is classified information, you never know who is lurking around spying.  I could tell you but then I would have to kill you. And I'd rather wait until I get the 250k of you first


Lol ok strange that you cant even tell the colour of my OWN bedroom.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> lmao, well my game is soon and what colour is my bedroom then?
> 
> 
> What  time  is  your  game????


Erm 9 and I cant wait now, I thought I wasnt going to be able play cos until 8ish I couldnt get on the internet

----------

